# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cảm giác sau khi thực hiện cập nhật tuần này là rất muốn rời thành phố, mặc quần áo đẹp, đeo vài đồ trang sức cá tính rồi lang thang ở những bãi biển và chụp hình  :Smile: . Các thông tin khuyến mãi về khách sạn tuần này đều tại những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn như Huế, Mũi Né, Nha Trang, Vũng Tàu, Đà Lạt. Địa danh mới Didau muốn giới thiệu với các bạn hôm nay là Cappadocia - một điểm đến cực kỳ độc đáo tại Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ. Và cuối cùng sẽ những Tour đến Phan Thiết, Cao Bằng, các thành phố ở Châu Âu: Paris - Ý - Pisa và quả táo lớn - Mỹ. Cùng Didau du lịch qua mùa mưa nhé!  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Seahorse Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Voucher Ưu Đãi Mùa Hè 2012”*

Giá: 1.869.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Deluxe Garden View với buffet sáng2 ly mocktail chào mừng tại Nón Lá Pool Bar và 1 bữa ăn trưaMiễn phí sử dụng sauna, sân tennis, xe đạp, hồ bơi, jacuzzi, phòng tập gym, bi-da, wifi…Giảm giá từ 10% - 25% cho các dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng Hippocampe, Seahorse Bistro, giặt ủi, xe đưa đón...Mua 15 Voucher được tặng 1 VoucherThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác và phụ thu từ 1/9/2012 - 3/9/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Wild Beach Resort & Spa, Khánh Hòa - “All Inclusive”*

Giá: 5.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Sea Rock (Garden View) và bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngàyĐón và đưa tại thành phố Nha Trang (thu phụ phí nếu đón và đưa tại sân bay Cam Ranh)02 bữa ăn trưa và 02 bữa ăn tối01 tour leo núi tại địa phươngThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Khách sạn Kỳ Hòa, Vũng Tàu - Trọn gói nghỉ dưỡng “Biển và Nắng”*

Giá: 2.150.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe với điểm tâm sángTrái cây, 2 chai nước suối tại phòng1 bữa ăn trưa và 1 bữa ăn tốiXe đưa đón tại bến tàu cánh ngầm Vũng Tàu và ra bãi tắm biển mỗi ngàyGiá đã bao gồm thuế

Chương trình áp dụng đến hết ngày 30/06/2012 (không áp dụng cho các ngày Lễ Tết và phụ thu vào thứ 7)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Pasteur Villas, Đà Lạt*

Giá: từ 550.000 - 4.400.000 vnd/ngày (tùy từng loại villa và số lượng người)

Hệ thống nghỉ dưỡng Pasteur Villas là một nơi nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng, các Villa cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt chưa đầy 5 phút đi xe, được bao quanh bởi thiên nhiên thơ mộng. Mỗi Villa đều có sân vườn, có tầm nhìn ra phong cảnh núi rừng, với hệ thống phòng nghỉ đầy đủ tiện nghi, sạch sẽ. Các bạn đi cùng gia đình hoặc nhóm đông người có thể thuê 1 Villa để nghỉ lại, tự do sử dụng các tiện nghi có trong Villa như bếp để nấu nướng và sinh hoạt.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cappadocia, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ*

Cappadocia tọa lạc tại miền Đông Nam thành phố Kayseri của đất nước Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, nổi tiếng thế giới về thiên nhiên độc đáo và ấn tượng với những cấu trúc đất đá dạng “ống khói thần tiên” hay “thung lũng nấm” xinh đẹp. Những căn nhà, tu viện và hệ thống nhà thờ ở đây được tạo nên bởi bàn tay khéo léo đục đẽo, chạm khắc của người dân vùng trung tâm Cappadocia. Thêm vào đó, bạn còn có thể tham quan những thành phố ngầm xinh đẹp do những người Cơ Đốc đầu tiên đến Cappadocia xây dựng. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ không thể nào quên được những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời tại Cappadocia. Ghi tên điểm đến này vào sổ tay Didau của mình nhé!  :Smile: 


*Elif Star Caves Hotel*

Giá: 10 - 85 EUR

Khách sạn nằm ở trung tâm của Cappadocia trong thị trấn nhỏ Gorme. Các phòng đều có chạm khắc đá, dễ thương, ấm cúng và sạch sẽ. Nhân viên ở đây rất thân thiện và hữu ích. Đây là nơi được nhiều du khách lựa chọn lưu trú khi đến đây.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Cave Hotel Saksagan*

Giá: 30 - 65 EUR

Khách sạn có kiến trúc khá độc đáo và khu vực sân vườn rất đẹp. Phòng dễ thương, sạch và ấm cúng. Các bạn sẽ ấn tượng ngay với khách sạn Cave ngay từ vẻ bên ngoài của nó.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

